# Qinuoa, who eats it?



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

Anybody eat it? Have any good recipes?


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Cook it in a rice steamer with chicken stock instead of water. I quite like it.


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

+1 on the chicken stock. I eat it several times a week.


----------



## Bscuderi (Jan 2, 2012)

My friend thinks it will make good backpacking food on our 8 day trip this summer do you think it is easy enough to make backpacking?


----------



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

Its easy to make, simply boil it. So you'll need good mess kit to boil. It is easy and a good addition to any meal, pure protein. But.... it will get old fast so make it with other things. And season it well.


----------



## troutwhisperer (Jan 1, 2009)

What is QINUOA ? I live a sheltered life, but like to eat please RSVP.


----------



## hattrick (Aug 29, 2011)

My wife makes it on occasion and I like it a lot. Like the others before me said use a broth instead of water and throwing in veggies is always good. I like the crunch and texture it has. Bscuderi, I would highly recommend eating it before you go and getting your body use to it. Had I been a young Boy Scout at camp the first time I ate it, the blue darts would have been legendary.


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

troutwhisperer said:


> What is QINUOA ? I live a sheltered life, but like to eat please RSVP.





> From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> This article is about the grain-like crop from South America. For the town with a similar name, see Quinua, Peru. For the 1992 album by Tangerine Dream, see Quinoa (album).
> Quinoa
> 
> ...


----------



## Bscuderi (Jan 2, 2012)

hattrick said:


> My wife makes it on occasion and I like it a lot. Like the others before me said use a broth instead of water and throwing in veggies is always good. I like the crunch and texture it has. Bscuderi, I would highly recommend eating it before you go and getting your body use to it. Had I been a young Boy Scout at camp the first time I ate it, the blue darts would have been legendary.


haha awesome everything I eat creates that reflex  2 guys in a tent with no ladies I can't see too much judgement bein passed however with the bear creek dehydrated chilli we are planning on bringing to make trout chili has 40 percent daily value of fiber we may be in a gas emergency if quinoa is that bad too!


----------



## Narient (Jan 9, 2011)

Maybe it's just me, but whenever I cook it, it always seems to have a smokey flavor to it. I add some diced polish sausage, green onions, and scrambled eggs along with salt & pepper and I'm a happy camper.


----------



## HuntinFool2 (May 30, 2012)

My very favorite way to cook it is to cook the qinuoa plain like you normally would, but then I make kind of a dressing for it. I heat a fair amount of olive oil in a pan and them cook up a few cloves of diced garlic and about half a diced red onion in it. After that is done I put in diced celery, carrots (sometimes), and cherry tomatoes at the very end. I very lightly cook all the veggies so they are still crunchy and then I toss this and the qinoua together. This makes my mouth water just thinking about it.


----------



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

HuntinFool2 said:


> My very favorite way to cook it is to cook the qinuoa plain like you normally would, but then I make kind of a dressing for it. I heat a fair amount of olive oil in a pan and them cook up a few cloves of diced garlic and about half a diced red onion in it. After that is done I put in diced celery, carrots (sometimes), and cherry tomatoes at the very end. I very lightly cook all the veggies so they are still crunchy and then I toss this and the qinoua together. This makes my mouth water just thinking about it.


Damnn that sound s gooood.


----------

